# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  'Micro' alcohol stove

## locorogue

How to make my 'micro' alcohol stove. Just one of many, but for those looking for ultralight without sacrificing BTU's, this may something to add to your collection.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0mln8lPkO4

----------


## Rockgod1619

Great video locorogue!  A quick question though.  Since the outer piece is the top piece, would it not have a problem with the possibility of fuel spilling out, or is that what the filler is for?  Also, what material is the filler inside the stove?  Again, great how-to and thanks!

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Really enjoyed the video...now if I wanted to include something like this for a kit...I am guessing you can't store it filled so how do you carry along your fuel. Is that HEET you are using for fuel?

----------


## Ken

> Really enjoyed the video...now if I wanted to include something like this for a kit...I am guessing you can't store it filled so how do you carry along your fuel. Is that HEET you are using for fuel?


 
Most small plastic "squirt" bottles will do the trick.  You can get them in sizes as small as 2 oz. with a squirt top.

http://www.dalehollowoutdoors.com/pr...productid=5867

----------


## locorogue

*'Rockgod1619' - In my R&D( :Smash: ), i've tried darn near every scenario, including not stripping the paint off of the inside edge. That being said, the paint needs to come off, because the two pieces will actually start to slide(move), and that's when you'll get into fuel leaks. The answer was to strip the paint, the metal to metal contact is enough to prevent any movement, to the point where it's almost impossible to separate the top & bottom. The filler is simple fiberglass insulation, acts like a sponge, it holds the fuel, thus making it more stable, distributes fuel more evenly. Is your nickname in reference to rock climbing, rock collecting, etc?

*'Cowboysurvival' - 'Ken' hit the nail right on the head. And yes that was 'Heet'. You can also use denatured alcohol.

----------


## hunter63

Very cool, 
Have you tried polishing the paint off before cutting?
I have a bad habit of slicing myself.

----------


## locorogue

> Very cool, 
> Have you tried polishing the paint off before cutting?
> I have a bad habit of slicing myself.


Well i haven't cut myself yet, but if i do, i'm sure i'll start stripping pre-cut(wink wink)

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

good video locorogue, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEAjsJnbWMU

----------


## Rockgod1619

Loco - Thanks for the info!  I'll be looking into making one of these to add to my pack soon!  In response to your question, my name is reference to rock music actually.  Favorite genre.

----------


## locorogue

> Loco - Thanks for the info!  I'll be looking into making one of these to add to my pack soon!  In response to your question, my name is reference to rock music actually.  Favorite genre.


Geez, didn't think of that one :Punk:

----------


## Rockgod1619

That's ok, Crash thought that I should start flintknapping...

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Anyone considered or made one of these alcohol burners from a shoe polish can instead of a soda can?

----------


## crashdive123

> Anyone considered or made one of these alcohol burners from a shoe polish can instead of a soda can?


Yep.  Post #35 in this thread.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+Polish&page=2

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Thanks again Crash! Did you get it to work where it would use the burner holes? I will probably give it a try. Did you find any pro's or cons vs the ones utilizing soda cans?

----------


## hoosierarcher

Nice concise video rated it 5 stars.

----------


## crashdive123

> Thanks again Crash! Did you get it to work where it would use the burner holes? I will probably give it a try. Did you find any pro's or cons vs the ones utilizing soda cans?


It did when I used a primer pan.  The shoe polis can is thicker and comes apart easily.  If I were to do it again, I would follow the pressurized sod can model to see if/how that works.  Of course, just the open can with burning alocohol, or an esbit tab will work too.

----------


## hunter63

So I had to try it out.
Things learned:
1) Top part over the bottom, seals up better (didn't remember the video), 2nd stove worked better.
3) Miller High Life beer cans have no paint, so you can ship the grinding step, (taste better too, I'll bet)
4) HEET burns with almost no visible flame out doors, dumping more Heet in it while there is still a little flame, makes a real good flame thrower. Really pizzed off my pet spider living in the siding.
5) Filling it to over flowing helps get it started, but hard on the plastic picnic table, (make sure flame is really out, first see above)
6) I can see where a piece of fuel bar is needed unless you use a lot of matches.

Question, If you have a fuel bar why do you need this stove?

All in all it has a:
"COOL" Rating of 9
Ease of construction rating of 9
Ease of operating 5/6?
Would I add to the BOB food pack, don't know, as i do have the canteen stove with fuel bars in at least one canteen per pack.
Would I carry fuel, still don't know, see above.
Over all rating 8 (cool counts)

Knowing that I could make one with my SAN's scissors and scrounged materials,
Priceless.
Thanks again for the info, was fun.............

----------


## Rick

911: 911, what is your emergency. 
Mrs. Hunter: I think my husband is on fire. 
911: Can you see flames? 
Mrs. Hunter: Uh, no. But he's using alcohol.
911: What kind?
Mrs. Hunter: Heat I think. 
911: Are you sure it's Heat 'cause that new Soy Gasoline Additive is in a yellow container, too.
Mrs Hunter: Hang on.........I'm back. No, it's Heat. He threw it all the way to the shed and the grass is on fire there, too.
911: Tell him to Stop, Drop and Roll. 
Mrs. Hunter: He did that and the dogs throught he was playin'. They jumped on him now they're on fire, too. 
911: You know. Wal Mart had a really good sale on Heat last week. 
Mrs. Hunter: Really? 
911: Uh huh. I think it was 50 cents off. 
Mrs. Hunter: I'll tell my husband. By the way, he's still on fire. 
911: Oh, yeah, sorry. Is he still on the ground? 
Mrs. Hunter looking out window: No. He's running down the road now. He just passed the neighbor's kid and he's riding a motor scooter. 
911: That's good. He'll run out of fuel pretty quick doin' that. When he gets home just give a glass of water. 
Mrs. Hunter: Okay, thanks. 
911: Dont' forget about the sale.

----------


## hunter63

LOL, musta been in the bushes?

Quote>
911: 911, what is your emergency. 
Mrs. Hunter: I think my husband is on fire.(again)

911: Can you see flames? 
Mrs. Hunter: Uh, no. But he's using alcohol. (again)

She usually just shakes her head and walks away, at least this time she called 911............

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Switching to oil eh? I know I did....

----------


## hunter63

Thinking about trying with whiskey tomorrow, just curious.
I'll try the stuff I don't like too much, if it works, I can always say that it's not for drinking, it's fuel, Right.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> Thinking about trying with whiskey tomorrow, just curious.
> I'll try the stuff I don't like too much, if it works, I can always say that it's not for drinking, it's fuel, Right.


Put some pine sap in it and it'll burn longer............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ........

----------


## hunter63

I don't have any pine sap, just yet.
Tried cheap whiskey, must be real cheap as it didn't burn worth a %$#@.
Though I had screwed up the stove, but drained it down, let it dry, refilled with HEET and works fine.
Wonder if the wick idea would work to get it lit, to start?
Gonna make another one to try out the oil thing.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Hmmmmm? I wonder what kind of burn you would get if you dissolved pinesap in alcohol??

----------


## hunter63

Hey, intresting note, had three bottles of HEET on the shelf, still sealed.
All of them were dead empty????
Were from last fall????

----------


## crashdive123

Start buying the full ones - they work better.  Just sayin...

----------


## hunter63

Well, I did get it a Walmart as Rick suggested..........
Bottom line, check your stuff................

----------


## crashdive123

There must've been some kind of break in the seal to have allowed it to evaporate like that.

----------


## locorogue

> Nice concise video rated it 5 stars.


Thanks....

----------


## locorogue

> So I had to try it out.
> Things learned:
> 1) Top part over the bottom, seals up better (didn't remember the video), 2nd stove worked better.
> 3) Miller High Life beer cans have no paint, so you can ship the grinding step, (taste better too, I'll bet)
> 4) HEET burns with almost no visible flame out doors, dumping more Heet in it while there is still a little flame, makes a real good flame thrower. Really pizzed off my pet spider living in the siding.
> 5) Filling it to over flowing helps get it started, but hard on the plastic picnic table, (make sure flame is really out, first see above)
> 6) I can see where a piece of fuel bar is needed unless you use a lot of matches.
> 
> Question, If you have a fuel bar why do you need this stove?
> ...


Answers:

#3) I like the aluminum can, and it's hard to beat for weight, ease of use,
      ability to locate, etc. But the main reason i settled on the micro was
      because of the smaller diameter, much more efficient for the cookware i
      use, smaller cookware in general. The micro's flame contacts most
      cooking surfaces better, especially items such as a GI canteen cup,etc. 

#6) Just light the trixane, and let time do the rest.

Why carry the stove if i have the bars? 
Trioxane is an essential item to me, if only to keep foods and/or drink warm, survival heat, cheater fire starter, inexpensive, lightweight etc, etc. However, it would take several bars to accomplish what the micro does in less time, less fumes, less mess, less size, etc, etc. The micro is a full on stove, meaning it will accomplish most cooking requirements, etc, yet is light and small enough that you may forget you have it. As far as fuel for the stove, a couple ounces in a small squeeze bottle is sufficient for a couple meals. I forgot durable. This is some nice aluminum, i would say that the aluminum beer bottles would compare. And i like the flat bottom as it holds more fuel.

----------

